# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Đại diện miền trung

## hk0569

Em xin đại diện cho anh em miền trung chung tay với diễn đàn.... :Embarrassment:

----------

nhungbry, phuongcadcam, thehiena2

----------


## writewin

rãnh rổi thì ghé em chơi nhé

thắng 0905705517 - 16 lê sát - đà nẵng

----------


## phuong786

Mình cũng ghé vào học lóm, lượm lặt

----------


## kametoco

E ở Tây nguyên cũng bon chen^^
Vừa nghe tin vui là cơn bão Haiyan đã chuyển hướng k vào miền Trung nữa

----------


## writewin

làm tốn cả ngày đi chằng chống nhà cửa, h bão đổi lên hướng bắc rồi, mấy anh em ngoài đó lo chống bão đi kìa

----------


## amatuer

Bữa nào thịt cầy giao lưu đê

----------

thehiena2

----------


## anhxco

Cái hội nì giao lưu lần nào chưa  các bác?

----------


## thehiena2

> Cái hội nì giao lưu lần nào chưa  các bác?


Hội Đà Nẵng nhậu li bì mãi mà, sao thấy anh em chừ mới hỏi.

----------


## anhxco

> Hội Đà Nẵng nhậu li bì mãi mà, sao thấy anh em chừ mới hỏi.


khẹc khẹc, e là newbie, mới nại em nhậu không đc.

----------


## thehiena2

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post61273

----------

catbui65

----------


## nhimdinh

anh em miền trung thương nhau ghê

----------


## anhsaoktv

Có bác nào ở hà tĩnh không nhỉ. Rảnh ta đi cafe

----------


## huynhduckhoa

em ở quảng ngãi,diễn đàn mình có ai đồng hương không nhỉ

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Hôm qua mình cũng có duyên gặp gỡ các bạn trẻ tài năng ở Đà Nẵng ( tuấnlm, tuấncoi, bạn Hào, cnc đà Nẵng...) hội ngộ tình cờ mà vui. Cám ơn các bạn nhiều lắm

----------


## thaitk91

> Em xin đại diện cho anh em miền trung chung tay với diễn đàn....


Hiện tại bên mình chuyên cung cấp máy CNC của DOOSAN anh em ở miền trung có cần sữa máy cnc hay mua máy thì liên hệ bên em nhé. SĐT: 0933847092

----------

